# Violenza e tradimento



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Gennaio 2009)

Vi segnalo questo interessante articolo 
http://www.nuovovivereoggi.it/download/La violenza contro le donne.doc

L'argomento è l'impressionante numero di omicidi di donne da parte del partner.
Ne riporto alcune righe:
_Il “caso” di Novi Ligure o quello di Cogne hanno appassionato l’Italia quanto lo fecero la saponificatrice Cianciullio, sempre negli anni Quaranta del Novecento, Rina Fort, con tanto di divisioni nel Paese fra “innocentisti” e “colpevolisti” o fra, si passino i neologismi, “imputabilisti” e “non imputabilisti”. Viceversa, in generale, l’uxoricidio non fa notizia nella sua collaudata banalità, tanto che Oscar Wilde sosteneva che quando viene ucciso qualcuno i sospetti si appuntano subito sulla moglie o sul marito (e aggiungeva che questo la dice lunga sul quel che la gente pensa del matrimonio). _
_Eppure proprio l’uxoricidio è il più frequente fra i delitti in famiglia, attestandosi sempre intorno alla metà di questi._
_Il fenomeno si verifica soprattutto nell’opulento Nord, che nel 2006 vede 68 donne uccise in famiglia (il 68% delle donne uccise, con una popolazione femminile del 45% rispetto a quella nazionale). Per di più, è proprio l’omicidio passionale (o del possesso) caratteristico del Nord: è la fine di uno stereotipo, ma forse non stupisce, perché è proprio al Nord che più frequenti sono i casi di “insubordinazione” femminile, e di possibilità, anche economiche, di sottrarsi ad una convivenza opprimente. Dal punto di vista etimologico, “crisi” significa decisione, se non c’è scelta, non c’è crisi e non c’è neppure lo spazio per il conflitto. _
_E’ soprattutto al Nord, d’altro canto, che la famiglia da istituzione “normativa” è divenuta unità di affetti: *“il fare famiglia richiede agli attori sociali elevati investimenti, dal momento che quella che un tempo era considerata fonte per eccellenza di sicurezza e tranquillità, è diventata per molti aspetti fonte di stress, di insicurezza, di incertezza, di vulnerabilità. […] la relazione coniugale non solo deve essere costruita giorno per giorno* – e questa è l’altra faccia del processo di de-istituzionalizzazione - *ma deve essere confermata e riconfermata giorno per giorno, in quanto nulla tiene più unita la coppia se non il desiderio-volontà di stare insieme, l’affetto, l’amore, le reciproche aspettative di autorealizzazione e affermazione del sé, il forte senso di responsabilità reciproca, il sentirsi protagonisti di un progetto di fallimento*. […] La relazione affettiva non è più solo fonte di sicurezza e di gratificazioni, ma diventa essa stessa fonte di stress: richiede un intenso e quotidiano lavoro di manutenzione"._
_In ogni caso, gli omicidi sono un fenomeno relativamente raro – per fortuna -, mentre le angherie, le sopraffazioni, le violenze sessuali, quelle fisiche non letali sono una triste quotidianità. _

Mi domandavo se alcuni tradimenti quali quelli dei traditori seriali (che dimostrano nei fatti di non voler uscire dal matrimonio) e di coloro che hanno o teorizzano il "diritto" a storie parallele non siano una diversa forma di maltrattamento, abuso nei confronti della partner o, in altre parole, un voler affermare una supremazia maschile all'interno della coppia.
Ruolo di supremazia che ancora viene cercato anche nel rapporto con l'amante che viene spesso "allegramente" umiliata.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Gennaio 2009)

Per chi non avesse Word ...


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domandavo se alcuni tradimenti quali quelli dei traditori seriali (che dimostrano nei fatti di non voler uscire dal matrimonio) e di coloro che hanno o teorizzano il "diritto" a storie parallele non siano una diversa forma di maltrattamento, abuso nei confronti della partner o, in altre parole, un voler affermare una supremazia maschile all'interno della coppia.
> Ruolo di supremazia che ancora viene cercato anche nel rapporto con l'amante che viene spesso "allegramente" umiliata.


Non credo.
Secondo me hanno solo paura di invecchiare e di morire.
Anche la moglie dell'utente Becco e la ex di Air  sono traditrici seriali come molte altre donne.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi domandavo se alcuni tradimenti quali quelli dei traditori seriali (che dimostrano nei fatti di non voler uscire dal matrimonio) e di coloro che hanno o teorizzano il "diritto" a storie parallele non siano una *diversa forma di maltrattamento, abuso nei confronti della partner o, in altre parole, un voler affermare una supremazia maschile all'interno della coppia.*
> Ruolo di supremazia che ancora viene cercato anche nel rapporto con l'amante che viene spesso "allegramente" umiliata.


Precisando subito che il traditore seriale non è detto sia sempre maschio, comunque sì peut etre. Ma con la complicità dell'abusata. L'amante se non vuole diventare moglie non vedo perchè debba essere umiliata. E' una questione di scelte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Precisando subito che il traditore seriale non è detto sia sempre maschio, comunque sì peut etre. Ma con la complicità dell'abusata. L'amante se non vuole diventare moglie non vedo perchè debba essere umiliata. E' una questione di scelte.


E' un'ipotesi non riferibile a tutti i tradimenti, ma a quei tipi di tradimenti, seriali o compiuti con amiche delle moglie e/o all'interno della casa, che contengono in sè un'aggressività nei confronti del tradito, un tentativo di operare una spregio che trovo molto simile all'abuso fisico o verbale, magari operato da chi fisicamente o verbalmente non esprime alcuna aggressività.
Per umiliare una donna ci sono molti mezzi e non sempre la lei ne è consapevole o non complice.
Trovo che molti abbigliamenti sexy diffusi siano una sottile forma di umiliazione.
Ma anche il semplice dover restare nell'ombra dell'amante è di per sè una forma di umiliazione: è un negare l'esistenza ufficiale di una persona nel ruolo che ricopre.

Che poi alcune amino mettersi (anche temporaneamente o "per gioco") in una situazione di umiliazione credo che rientri nelle dinamiche che si possono instaurare in una coppia.

Il fatto che esistano traditrici seriali potrebbe essere una conferma della mia ipotesi, non essendo facile per una donna attuare l'abuso fisico.
Ma, come si può leggere nell'articolo di riferimento, non vi è alcuna parità tra la violenza maschile e quella femminile.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un'ipotesi non riferibile a tutti i tradimenti, ma a quei tipi di tradimenti, *seriali o compiuti con amiche *delle moglie e/o all'interno della casa, che contengono in sè un'aggressività nei confronti del tradito, un tentativo di operare una spregio che trovo molto simile all'abuso fisico o verbale, magari operato da chi fisicamente o verbalmente non esprime alcuna aggressività.
> Per umiliare una donna ci sono molti mezzi e non sempre la lei ne è consapevole o non complice.
> Trovo che molti abbigliamenti sexy diffusi siano una sottile forma di umiliazione.
> Ma anche il semplice dover restare nell'ombra dell'amante è di per sè una forma di umiliazione: è un negare l'esistenza ufficiale di una persona nel ruolo che ricopre.
> ...


Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto (ma sull'abbigliamento sexy forse meno) ma ci sono delle persone comunque dall'altra parte. Che siano amiche della moglie o amanti sono (dovrebbero) essere persone che ragionano con la propria testa. Non credo agli uomini che incantano le donne. Incantano le donne che vogliono farsi incantare. Persa ieri in aereoporto ho assistito a una scena che mi ha fatto ricordare il tuo stupore sul comportamento maschile... Tre coppie di amici sui 30 anni, il lui di una coppia comincia ad assalire lei (davanti a tutti, nessuno ha speso una parola) per come mangia il sandwich, aggiungendo cose tipo certo rompicoglioni come te ecc.ecc. Lei zitta, poi piange. In quel momento lui si avvicina e le accarezza i capelli... Quando vedo queste scene sono felice di essere single (e capisco anche perchè lo sono, io il sandwich glielo avrei tirato addosso :condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo praticamente su tutto (ma sull'abbigliamento sexy forse meno) ma ci sono delle persone comunque dall'altra parte. *Che siano amiche della moglie o amanti sono (dovrebbero) essere persone che ragionano con la propria testa. Non credo agli uomini che incantano le donne*. Incantano le donne che vogliono farsi incantare. Persa ieri *in aereoporto ho assistito a una scena* che mi ha fatto ricordare il tuo stupore sul comportamento maschile... Tre coppie di amici sui 30 anni, il lui di una coppia comincia ad assalire lei (davanti a tutti, nessuno ha speso una parola) per come mangia il sandwich, aggiungendo cose tipo certo rompicoglioni come te ecc.ecc. Lei zitta, poi piange. In quel momento lui si avvicina e le accarezza i capelli... Quando vedo queste scene sono felice di essere single (e capisco anche perchè lo sono, io il sandwich glielo avrei tirato addosso :condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le donne non si fanno incantare le "amiche" che divengono amanti hanno anche loro aggressività e invidie represse che trovano modo di sfogare in quel modo, godendo forse più dell'umilazione che credono di infliggere che del piacere di sentirsi per una volta vincenti.... in ogni caso sono responsabili, anche se non consapevoli delle ragioni profonde. Del resto non credo neppure che questi uomini siano consapevoli delle spinte che li portano ad avere certi comportamenti.

Quello a cui hai assistito all'aeroporto è un comportamento non raro (basta osservare le coppie ovunque) ed è chiaramente un abuso che se si manifestasse con la violenza fisica verrebbe bloccato, mentre, agito in quel modo (o con tradimenti seriali o umilianti), viene tollerato, forse immaginando che la donna potrebbe difendersi da sè.
In realtà la neutralità o la "non belligeranza" degli astanti rafforza il comportamento comunque violento. Questo è dimostrato da tutti gli studi sulle dinamiche del bullismo.
Le donne che non accettano questi comportamente forse vengono più facilmente tradite in quel senso di tradimento come forma di violenza non altrimenti (o anche altrimenti) agita.


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le donne non si fanno incantare le "amiche" che divengono amanti hanno anche loro aggressività e invidie represse che trovano modo di sfogare in quel modo godendo forse più dell'umilazione che credono di infliggere che del piacere di sentirsi per una volta vincenti.... in ogni caso responsabili, anche se non consapevoli delle ragioni profonde. Del resto non credo neppure che questi uomini siano consapevoli delle spinte che li portano ad avere certi comportamenti.
> 
> Quello all'aeroporto è un comportamento non raro (basta osservare le coppie ovunque) ed è chiaramente un abuso che se si manifestasse con la vilenza fisica verrebbe bloccato, mentre manifestato in quel modo (o con tradimenti seriali o umilianti) viene tollerato immaginando che la donna potrebbe difendersi da sè.
> In realtà la neutralità o la "non belligeranza" degli astanti rafforza il comportamento comunque violento. Questo è dimostrato da tutti gli studi sulle dinamiche del bullismo.
> *Le donne che non accettano questi comportamente forse vengono più facilmente tradite.*


Quoto. Comunque le amiche che si comportano così NON sono amiche e gli amici che tollerano abusi di questo tipo non sono amici. Basta cancellarli. Sulla non consapevolezza ribadisco quello che dico sempre, se le persone che ci vogliono bene notano comportamenti stravaganti dovrebbero spingerci a curarci. Ma obbligare non si può... 

ps Persa ho capito il perché dei tradimenti subiti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quoto. Comunque le amiche che si comportano così NON sono amiche e gli amici che tollerano abusi di questo tipo non sono amici. Basta cancellarli. Sulla non consapevolezza ribadisco quello che dico sempre, se le persone che ci vogliono bene notano comportamenti stravaganti dovrebbero spingerci a curarci. Ma obbligare non si può...
> 
> ps Persa *ho capito il perché dei tradimenti subiti*...


 Sapessi da quante mi son poi sentita dire:"...e pensare che ti invidiavo!" ...


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sapessi da quante mi son poi sentita dire:"...e pensare che ti invidiavo!" ...


IDEM. E in più sicuri al 100% che sarei stata io a tradirlo... Va beh Persa dai anno nuovo vita nuova.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> IDEM. E in più sicuri al 100% che sarei stata io a tradirlo... Va beh Persa dai anno nuovo vita nuova.


Idem...


----------



## MK (5 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Idem...


Beh io sono stata pure recidiva eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Spero che a te vada meglio


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Gennaio 2009)

Non so se ho capito bene. 

Sono d'accordo che tradire è una forma di violenza. E che una donna tradita/un'amante che si nasconde, accettano questa forma di violenza.

Non ho capito bene il commento sulla scena all'aereoporto: che una donna così verrà MENO facilmente tradita. 
La dinamica, mi pare sia questa: lui la insulta e si sfoga; lei piange, lui viene gratificato dalle lacrime, e così non ha più bisogno di tradire? perchè ha già manifestato la sua supremazia? 

Ho capito bene? E' una discussione molto interessante, con dinamiche sottili. Mi viene da pensare, beh cosa ci vuole, se questo ci mette la riparo dai tradimenti, va bene così. In fondo cosa ci costapiangere davanti a un panino. Ma poi in effetti un uomo può rispettare una donna che si lascia insultare per come mangia un panino? e se non la rispetta, come fa a non tradirla? 

E' vero, stiamo parlando di uomini violenti, che sono l'eccezione, non la regola. Quelli però dell'esempio del panino non sono poi così rari, credo.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che tradire è una forma di violenza. E che una donna tradita/un'amante che si nasconde, accettano questa forma di violenza.
> 
> ...


Guarda io avrei preso a sberle prima di tutto le due amiche che continuavano a truccarsi facendo finta di niente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e i rispettivi mariti che restavano impassibili...

Comunque concordo con Persa, più facile che donne sottomesse a uomini di questo tipo NON vengano tradite. Gli uomini di questo tipo tradiscono per punire la ribellione. Ti parlo per esperienza vissuta...


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non so se ho capito bene.
> 
> Sono d'accordo che tradire è una forma di violenza. E che una donna tradita/un'amante che si nasconde, accettano questa forma di violenza.
> 
> ...


la cosa mi incuriosisce.....
fino a che punto si è propense a sopportare la violenza di un uomo se questo mette al riparo da un eventuale tradimento ?
ci si ferma agli insulti o si arriva a sopportare anche gli schiaffi ?


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la cosa mi incuriosisce.....
> fino a che punto si è propense a sopportare la violenza di un uomo se questo mette al riparo da un eventuale tradimento ?
> ci si ferma agli insulti o si arriva a sopportare anche gli schiaffi ?


Non è che un uomo ti dica... ehi baby ok ti insulto finchè mi pare però non ti tradisco... Sono comunque comportamenti malati.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non è che un uomo ti dica... ehi baby ok ti insulto finchè mi pare però non ti tradisco... Sono comunque comportamenti malati.


ok, ma voi ( donne ) se doveste scegliere 

preferite un uomo che vi tratti bene e vi tradisca 
o uno che vi tratti male denigrandovi, offendendovi etc. etc. ( e fino a che punto può arrivare il maltrattameno ?addirittura fino ad arrivare agli schiaffi ? ) ma che vi sia fedele ?

è questa la mia curiosità


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, ma voi ( donne ) se doveste scegliere
> 
> preferite un uomo che vi tratti bene e vi tradisca
> o uno che vi tratti male denigrandovi, offendendovi etc. etc. ( e fino a che punto può arrivare il maltrattameno ?addirittura fino ad arrivare agli schiaffi ? ) ma che vi sia fedele ?
> ...


Oscar ma dove vivi scusa? Ma li leggi i giornali? Sai i dati che si riferiscono alle violenze sulle donne?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Parlo per me. Un uomo che mi picchia non è degno di essere chiamato uomo quindi non fa testo questa storia. Pure per il resto non posso aiutarti, io parto dal presupposto che si sia entrambi liberi, niente obblighi di fedeltà (sai a furia di corna...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok, ma voi ( donne ) se doveste scegliere
> 
> preferite un uomo che vi tratti bene e vi tradisca
> o uno che vi tratti male denigrandovi, offendendovi etc. etc. ( e fino a che punto può arrivare il maltrattameno ?addirittura fino ad arrivare agli schiaffi ? ) ma che vi sia fedele ?
> ...


Io preferisco un uomo che per sentirsi tale non si senta obbligato ad affermare la sua "supremazia" sulle donne né tradendo la propria donna, né insultandola, né mancandole di rispetto in alcun modo.
Personalmente non sopporto il benché minimo insulto o mancanza di rispetto e DOVENDO ipoteticamente scegliere ...meglio sola.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io preferisco un uomo che per sentirsi tale non si senta obbligato ad affermare la sua "supremazia" sulle donne né tradendola, né insultandola, né mancandole di rispetto in alcun modo.*
> Personalmente non sopporto il benché minimo insulto o mancanza di rispetto e DOVENDO ipoteticamente scegliere ...meglio sola.


Quoto, PAROLA PER PAROLA.


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io preferisco un uomo che per sentirsi tale non si senta obbligato ad affermare la sua "supremazia" sulle donne né tradendo la propria donna, né insultandola, né mancandole di rispetto in alcun modo.
> Personalmente non sopporto il benché minimo insulto o mancanza di rispetto e DOVENDO ipoteticamente scegliere ...meglio sola.


Pienamente d'accordo, mai scendere a compromessi su argomenti del genere.


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io preferisco un uomo che per sentirsi tale non si senta obbligato ad affermare la sua "supremazia" sulle donne né tradendo la propria donna, né insultandola, né mancandole di rispetto in alcun modo.
> Personalmente non sopporto il benché minimo insulto o mancanza di rispetto e DOVENDO ipoteticamente scegliere ...meglio sola.


bene, vedo che hai scelto la busta numero 3.....quella che non c'è


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene, vedo che hai scelto la busta numero 3.....quella che non c'è


Ma oggi stai bene?


----------



## Old oscar (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oscar ma dove vivi scusa? Ma li leggi i giornali? Sai i dati che si riferiscono alle violenze sulle donne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vivo sulla terra. 
la mia domanda parte da un'affermazione fatta da Pochaontas, qualche post sopra. Leggi, se hai voglia.......mi è parso di capire che a lei va bene un uomo che la insulta e la denigra, basta che non la tradisca, allora mi domandavo fino a che punto si può arrivare a sopportare in cambio della fedeltà.

si, hai ragione, un uomo che picchia non è un uomo, aggiugerei, non è neppure una persona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vivo sulla terra.
> la mia domanda parte da un'affermazione fatta da Pochaontas, qualche post sopra. Leggi, se hai voglia.......mi è parso di capire che a lei va bene un uomo che la insulta e la denigra, basta che non la tradisca, allora mi domandavo fino a che punto si può arrivare a sopportare in cambio della fedeltà.
> 
> si, hai ragione, un uomo che picchia non è un uomo, aggiugerei, non è neppure una persona.


Io avevo interpretato che, partendo dalla mia ipotesi che il tradimento in alcuni casi non sia che una forma altra di violenza, era immaginabile che chi ha il bisogno di affermare la propria mascolinità attraverso forme di violenza, se ha la possibilità di farlo con parole e modi villani potrebbe non sentire il bisogno di farlo con il tradimento.
Si parla in ogni caso di uomini deboli che hanno la necessità di sentirsi forti con modalità comunque violente.


----------



## MK (6 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si parla in ogni caso di uomini deboli che hanno la necessità di sentirsi forti con modalità comunque violente.


Uomini impotenti Persa. Concordo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2;475706[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]*Uomini* impotenti Persa. Concordo.


ti rubo la faccina Emme....uomini??????


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la cosa mi incuriosisce.....
> fino a che punto si è propense a sopportare la violenza di un uomo se questo mette al riparo da un eventuale tradimento ?
> ci si ferma agli insulti o si arriva a sopportare anche gli schiaffi ?


Riflettevo sul fatto che, se io mi innamoro di uno di questi individui che hanno bisogno di nascondere un loro lato debole, forse posso anche fingere di essere spaventata e accondiscendente, in modo da gratificarlo. Il concetto religioso di "porgere l'altra guancia" non è di totale passività, ma di sfida (se c'è in giro Giobbe, forse può confermare): del tipo: sopporto, e ti dimostro che sei una merda. 

In realtà sopportare le violenze non mette al riparo dal tradimento, e ne conosco alcuni esempi. Quindi no, è chiaro che non lo farei. 

Però per rispondere all'altra domanda che hai fatto, se preferisco essere trattata bene e tradita o viceversa: sono situazioni estreme che nella realtà non si verificano, ed è ovvio che uno risponda: nessuna delle due. Ma se le buste sono solo due, credo risponderei che preferisco quello che mi isulta per il panino. Almeno mi accorgo sia del suo disprezzo, sia del fatto che in fondo è un uomo piccolo, complessato, ecc. Mentre il galante che torna dalla vacanza-lavoro con il regalo mi sembra anche peggio. 

Poi della violenza sulle donne sono state scritte e dette tante cose. Però anche l'indifferenza, non è che sia meno dolorosa, eh.


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Gennaio 2009)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda io avrei preso a sberle prima di tutto le due amiche che continuavano a truccarsi facendo finta di niente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco, allora non ribelliamoci. Scodinzoliamo quando tornano a casa, stiamo in silenzio senza interromperli quando parlano, aduliamoli. 
Diventiamo le loro geishe. 
Io non sono convinta che un uomo possa disprezzare una donna solo perchè gli è completamente devota. Ammesso che lei abbia una sua personalità ben strutturata e una sua vita, che non viva solo in funzione di lui.


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque, non so se sopportare le violenze, da parte di una moglie, metta al riparo dai tradimenti del marito. Sicuramente mette al riparo dai tradimenti della moglie....
Tra le varie motivazioni, nobili o meno, del non tradire, per le donne ci può essere anche la paura.
Vedi i vari omicidi passionali.


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti rubo la faccina Emme....uomini??????




















   e già...


----------



## MK (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ecco, allora non ribelliamoci. Scodinzoliamo quando tornano a casa, stiamo in silenzio senza interromperli quando parlano, aduliamoli.
> Diventiamo le loro geishe.
> Io non sono convinta che un uomo possa disprezzare una donna solo perchè gli è completamente devota. Ammesso che lei abbia una sua personalità ben strutturata e una sua vita, che non viva solo in funzione di lui.


Dipende dagli uomini Poca, per alcuni uomini la devozione assoluta è al primo posto.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul fatto che, se io mi innamoro di uno di questi individui che hanno bisogno di nascondere un loro lato debole, forse posso anche fingere di essere spaventata e accondiscendente, in modo da gratificarlo. Il concetto religioso di "porgere l'altra guancia" non è di totale passività, ma di sfida (se c'è in giro Giobbe, forse può confermare): del tipo: sopporto, e ti dimostro che sei una merda.
> 
> In realtà sopportare le violenze non mette al riparo dal tradimento, e ne conosco alcuni esempi. Quindi no, è chiaro che non lo farei.
> 
> ...


 
sfidare, dimostrare che l'altro ( quello di cui ci si innamora
, come tu dici ) è una merda, non sono sintomi di amore. .....................L'amore è un'altra cosa. Se amo non sfido, se amo non voglio farlo sentire " una merda ". Se ho questi sintomi, non posso dire che ne sono innamorata, Posso dire che voglio possederlo, voglio tenerlo in esclusiva, ma usare la parola " amore " mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.

Situazioni estreme che nella realtà non si verificano ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




forse nella realtà dei sogni, qui però siamo sulla Terra.


riassumendo: preferisci essere insultata e derisa, basta che non ti tradisca.


----------



## Old giobbe (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Riflettevo sul fatto che, se io mi innamoro di uno di questi individui che hanno bisogno di nascondere un loro lato debole, forse posso anche fingere di essere spaventata e accondiscendente, in modo da gratificarlo. Il concetto religioso di "porgere l'altra guancia" non è di totale passività, ma di sfida (se c'è in giro Giobbe, forse può confermare): del tipo: sopporto, e ti dimostro che sei una merda.
> 
> In realtà sopportare le violenze non mette al riparo dal tradimento, e ne conosco alcuni esempi. Quindi no, è chiaro che non lo farei.
> 
> ...



Credo che il significato di “porgere l'altra guancia” sia quello di dare un'altra chance a chi ci ha fatto del male, non quello di sopportare passivamente tutto.
Quando davanti al sommo sacerdote un soldato ha dato uno schiaffo a Gesù, col cavolo che è rimasto zitto o ha pensato di porgere l'altra guancia. Ha ripreso il soldato dicendogli : “Se ho parlato male, dimostra il male che ho detto; ma se ho parlato bene, perché mi percuoti?”.
Non è giusto sopportare passivamente i soprusi.
Secondo me non c'è nessuna relazione tra tradimento e desiderio di dimostrare la supremazia maschile. Credo che molto spesso il traditore seriale si senta uno “sfigato”, uno che non è capace di dominare le sue passioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che il significato di “porgere l'altra guancia” sia quello di dare un'altra chance a chi ci ha fatto del male, non quello di sopportare passivamente tutto.
> Quando davanti al sommo sacerdote un soldato ha dato uno schiaffo a Gesù, col cavolo che è rimasto zitto o ha pensato di porgere l'altra guancia. Ha ripreso il soldato dicendogli : “Se ho parlato male, dimostra il male che ho detto; ma se ho parlato bene, perché mi percuoti?”.
> Non è giusto sopportare passivamente i soprusi.
> Secondo me non c'è nessuna relazione tra tradimento e desiderio di dimostrare la supremazia maschile. *Credo che molto spesso il traditore seriale si senta uno “sfigato”, uno che non è capace di dominare le sue passioni*.


 Anche chi usa la violenza fisica, spesso sotto l'influenza dell'alcol, sente di subire i propri impulsi.
Non credo proprio che chi agisce sia consapevole delle ragioni del proprio agire.
Del resto *chi ha bisogno di agire in modo violento* (e il traditore seriale è violento perché attua una modalità di relazione con la partner fondata sulla doppiezza e la menzogna e preferibilmente anche l'umiliazione della tradita*, anche se non percepita dalla stessa)spesso si sente incapace di dominarsi e *non lo fa certo perché è realmente forte, ma perché in qualche modo sente la relazione minacciosa per sè.*


* non si può negare che tanti comportamenti siano sottilmente o grossolanamente o evidentemente umilianti quali il denigrare la partner o anche semplicemente ridicolizzandola o facendola compatire da chi sa, compiendo il tradimento nella casa coniugale o nel garage o nell'auto con cui si va in vacanza con i bambini...
Ne abbiamo letto tante qui di cose ripugnanti che sembra che il traditore abbia compiuto senza alcuna consapevolezza del significato di desacralizzazione della relazione principale.
E queste cose le fanno anche donne, anche se in misura minore, anche se non con la stessa sproporzione degli uxoricidi (reinvito a leggere l'intero articolo che mi ha suscitato l'ipotesi)


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sfidare, dimostrare che l'altro ( quello di cui ci si innamora
> , come tu dici ) è una merda, non sono sintomi di amore. .....................L'amore è un'altra cosa. Se amo non sfido, se amo non voglio farlo sentire " una merda ". Se ho questi sintomi, non posso dire che ne sono innamorata, Posso dire che voglio possederlo, voglio tenerlo in esclusiva, ma usare la parola " amore " mi sembra un po' fuori luogo.
> 
> Situazioni estreme che nella realtà non si verificano ?
> ...


Eh, l'hai detto tu che le buste erano solo due: mettiamol così: se uno mi insulta e deride, prima o poi mi accorgo che non va bene, e me ne stacco. Ma se uno è devoto, mi copre di attenzioni e complimenti, e poi mi tradisce, potrei non accorgermene mai e passare la vita ad amarlo come se fosse l'uomo migliore del mondo. Poi, se alla fine scopro tutto, è dura ricostruirmi. Mentre con uno che mi insulta mi devo mettere in discussione ogni giorno, scalo la mia montagna. 
Ricordi quella canzone di Mina, Grande Grande Grande....


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che il significato di “porgere l'altra guancia” sia quello di dare un'altra chance a chi ci ha fatto del male, non quello di sopportare passivamente tutto.
> Quando davanti al sommo sacerdote un soldato ha dato uno schiaffo a Gesù, col cavolo che è rimasto zitto o ha pensato di porgere l'altra guancia. Ha ripreso il soldato dicendogli : “Se ho parlato male, dimostra il male che ho detto; ma se ho parlato bene, perché mi percuoti?”.
> Non è giusto sopportare passivamente i soprusi.
> Secondo me non c'è nessuna relazione tra tradimento e desiderio di dimostrare la supremazia maschile. Credo che molto spesso il traditore seriale si senta uno “sfigato”, uno che non è capace di dominare le sue passioni.


Io non trovo che sia passivo porgere l'altra guancia. E' una dimostrazione di superiorità, del tipo: potrei comportarmicome te, ma sono più forte e non ho bisogno di farlo. Non ho bisogno di dimostrare la mia forza. E non ho paura delle tue sceneggiate, tanto che non mi difendo nemmeno.


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * non si può negare che tanti comportamenti siano sottilmente o grossolanamente o evidentemente umilianti quali il denigrare la partner o anche semplicemente ridicolizzandola o facendola compatire da chi sa, *compiendo il tradimento nella casa coniugale o nel garage o nell'auto con cui si va in vacanza con i bambini...*
> *Ne abbiamo letto tante qui di cose ripugnanti* che sembra che il traditore abbia compiuto senza alcuna consapevolezza del significato di desacralizzazione della relazione principale.
> E queste cose le fanno anche donne, anche se in misura minore, anche se non con la stessa sproporzione degli uxoricidi (reinvito a leggere l'intero articolo che mi ha suscitato l'ipotesi)


- casa coniugale: fatto
- macchina delle vacanze: fatto.
- garage: no, perchè non ce l'ha. 

E non ci mancavano certo i posti dove andare, perchè io abito sola. 
Nella casaconiugale io non ci volevo proprio entrare, poi ci sono stata costretta, mi ha detto che c'è di male, ci guardiamo la partita, e invece poi...Io ero molto a disagio, lui per niente. 
Non avevo pensato al significato desacralizzante. Del resto tradire è sbagliato ovunque, non credo che il luogo faccia poi sta gran differenza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> - casa coniugale: fatto
> - macchina delle vacanze: fatto.
> - garage: no, perchè non ce l'ha.
> 
> ...


Il come e il dove fa la differenza eccome! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vallo a dire a Fiorella che il fatto che è avvenuto nel box di casa e che poi abbiano mangiato la torta insieme è irrilevante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il luogo e il come dovrebbe essere un segnale per l'amante che non si tratta di una cosa per lei, ma con lei CONTRO qualcun'altro...


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il come e il dove fa la differenza eccome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so. L'aggravante per Fiorella era anche il fatto che conosceva l'altra, era lei che avrebbe dovuto tirarsi indietro. Poi non sappiamo quante volte sia successo dentro al garage (forse una sola volta su mille....è chiaro che se avviene sistematicamente dentro il garage è un provcazione ).
Quanto al coniuge, credo che non tutti i traditori arrivino ad avere la sensibilità, il buonsenso, il pudore di capire che certi posti sono off-limit. Credo che alcuni semplicemente non ci pensino, perchè pensano solo a se stessi, senza avere chiari intenti di profanazione. Con lo spessore psicologico di un lombrico (e l'amante che li segue, ancora meno).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Non so. L'aggravante per Fiorella era anche il fatto che conosceva l'altra, era lei che avrebbe dovuto tirarsi indietro. Poi non sappiamo quante volte sia successo dentro al garage (forse una sola volta su mille....è chiaro che se avviene sistematicamente dentro il garage è un provcazione ).
> Quanto al coniuge, credo che non tutti i traditori arrivino ad avere la sensibilità, il buonsenso, il pudore di capire che certi posti sono off-limit. Credo che alcuni semplicemente non ci pensino, perchè pensano solo a se stessi, senza avere chiari intenti di profanazione. Con lo spessore psicologico di un lombrico (e l'amante che li segue, ancora meno).


Le altre mille volte feriscono meno di quella volta.
E' vero che spesso l'egoismo domina il traditore, ma io mi riferivo a quei casi in cui le modalità dissacranti sono scelte, anche se non totalmente consapevoli. Perché si ha voglia ad avere la sensibilità di un elefante, ma fingere di ignorare che quello è il letto coniugale non ci riesce neanche un tirannosauro...
Come è ridicolo dire che "è capitato" di tradire perché per andare al motel bisogna organizzarsi molto bene, così entrare nella casa coniugale e di famiglia non è un atto casuale e prima di realizzarlo sono necessari molti passi e se si sceglie di farlo una ragione c'è.
Il fatto di portarti in casa anche *solo* per vedere la partita è altrettanto grave e dissacrante e mi stupisce che tu non ne fossi consapevole.
Ma non credo che avresti dovuto sottrarti per rispetto della moglie, ma per rispeto di te, questa sua insistenza fa risultare chiaro quanto tu sia strumentale al fine di scaricare aggressività e non sia invece, come vorresti credere, la donna che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e dimenticare che quella casa è la casa(Home not house)!


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le altre mille volte feriscono meno di quella volta.
> E' vero che spesso l'egoismo domina il traditore, ma io mi riferivo a quei casi in cui le modalità dissacranti sono scelte, anche se non totalmente consapevoli. Perché si ha voglia ad avere la sensibilità di un elefante, ma fingere di ignorare che quello è il letto coniugale non ci riesce neanche un tirannosauro...
> Come è ridicolo dire che "è capitato" di tradire perché per andare al motel bisogna organizzarsi molto bene, così entrare nella casa coniugale e di famiglia non è un atto casuale e prima di realizzarlo sono necessari molti passi e se si sceglie di farlo una ragione c'è.
> Il fatto di portarti in casa anche *solo* per vedere la partita è altrettanto grave e dissacrante e mi stupisce che tu non ne fossi consapevole.
> Ma non credo che avresti dovuto sottrarti per rispetto della moglie, ma per rispeto di te, questa sua insistenza fa risultare chiaro quanto tu sia strumentale al fine di scaricare aggressività e non sia invece, come vorresti credere, la donna che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e dimenticare che quella casa è la casa(Home not house)!








 il fatto che fosse la finale dei mondiali 2006 italia-francia non rappresenta un'attenuante.........? eravamo tornati da un viaggio e non c'era tempo per tornare a casa mia, che è a 100 km dalla sua. 
A parte l'ironia, sul fatto che avrei voluto e dovuto sottrarmi, sì, ma non solo per rispetto della moglie, in realtà la mia paura era che mi ferisse vedere la loro casa, il loro mondo. 
E infatti così è stato. 
Non ho neppure pensato per un momento che lui l'avesse fatto perchè aveva perso la testa per me! Al limite per punire la moglie, che stava in vacanza da un mese noncurante del funerale della madre di lui e di altri suoi problemini di salute. Alcuni suoi life-events in cui di fatto io c'ero, lei no.


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

comunque sul letto no! 
va beh, ma non è attenuante LO SO Lo SO!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> comunque sul letto no!
> va beh, ma non è attenuante LO SO Lo SO!


 Rivelazione: neppure marito e moglie lo fanno solo a letto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> il fatto che fosse la finale dei mondiali 2006 italia-francia non rappresenta un'attenuante.........? eravamo tornati da un viaggio e non c'era tempo per tornare a casa mia, che è a 100 km dalla sua.
> A parte l'ironia, sul fatto che avrei voluto e dovuto sottrarmi, sì, ma non solo per rispetto della moglie, in realtà la mia paura era che mi ferisse vedere la loro casa, il loro mondo.
> E infatti così è stato.
> Non ho neppure pensato per un momento che lui l'avesse fatto perchè aveva perso la testa per me! Al limite* per punire la moglie, che stava in vacanza da un mese noncurante del funerale della madre di lui e di altri suoi problemini di salute. Alcuni suoi life-events in cui di fatto io c'ero, lei no*.












  appunto...


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rivelazione: neppure marito e moglie lo fanno solo a letto...








 stai mentendo. 





 stai cercando di stupirmi con effetti speciali...


----------



## Pocahontas (7 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> appunto...


'nfatti!


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Io non trovo che sia passivo porgere l'altra guancia. E' una dimostrazione di superiorità, del tipo: potrei comportarmicome te, ma sono più forte e non ho bisogno di farlo. Non ho bisogno di dimostrare la mia forza. E non ho paura delle tue sceneggiate, tanto che non mi difendo nemmeno.


Sì certo, però lo butto fuori di casa. E dalla mia vita.


----------



## MK (8 Gennaio 2009)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Credo che alcuni semplicemente non ci pensino, perchè pensano solo a se stessi, senza avere chiari intenti di profanazione. Con lo spessore psicologico di un lombrico (e l'amante che li segue, ancora meno).

































Ha portato l'amante nella casa coniugale, eravamo già separati, lui aveva le chiavi di casa


----------

